# Re-employment list for Police



## 4198 (Jul 28, 2006)

I noticed on the HRD news page today they listed the Re-employment list for Police, does anyone know exactly what that is? I appreciate the info.

http://www.mass.gov/?pageID=hrdterminal&L=3&L0=Home&L1=Civil+Service&L2=Civil+Service+News+%26+Updates&sid=Ehrd&b=terminalcontent&f=cs_standings_updates&csid=Ehrd


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

It's officers who have been laid off from a civil service department and will be given the opportunity to apply to another municipality once an opening becomes available.


----------



## rireserve (Aug 10, 2006)

Are they all from the same Department? Anyone know the reason on the rankings?


----------



## bpd145 (Dec 1, 2002)

Are these the Springfield officers who were layed-off a couple years ago or did some department just have a mass lay-off?


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

i don't know, i wonder if the top 24 are boston municipal police.


----------



## policelaborlaw.com (Mar 7, 2006)

They are the officers of the former Boston Municipal Police who were not transferred the Boston Police Department.


----------



## tomcats (Aug 26, 2005)

Say a local dept. has three openings. Would anyone on this list be eligible for those three jobs? Also I'm assuming these people have been academy trained. Am I right? Also if they do get hired on a local dept. How does seniority work? Do they go to the bottom? And finally is the local dept. required to offer jobs to these people before sending new recruits to the academy? Just stuff I've often wondered about.


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

So these munis have no Civil Service standings since they never took the test yet they get all the benies. Grandfathered in my ass..., bullshit!


----------



## T4567 (Jan 26, 2003)

anyone on this list is entitled to any civil service police opening. when a dept. calls for the list, these names will be sent with the list.


----------



## 4198 (Jul 28, 2006)

oh, Ok, I heard about those people that were not hired, I also heard the reason is they failed the background or medical entrance exams, so I don't think they will be going anywhere soon.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

smd6169 said:


> So these munis have no Civil Service standings since they never took the test yet they get all the benies. Grandfathered in my ass..., bullshit!


They _ALL_ have taken a civil service test at some point. The Municipal Police used to have their own test to get hired, I believe it was the McCann test (that's how I got on!). One of the stipulations for the patrol officers to receive permanent civil service status was that they ALL had to take a civil service exam within a certain time frame, which they all did. Regardless, the department became civil service AFTER they had all been on the job for a number of years.

Trust me, there are no "freebies" for those officers. They were all laid off during the holidays for chrissakes!



4198 said:


> oh, Ok, I heard about those people that were not hired, I also heard the reason is they failed the background or medical entrance exams, so I don't think they will be going anywhere soon.


Really... :???: did you also hear that a good number of those people also frequent this site? Maybe they would be happy to enlighten you with their reasons for why they are on the re-employment list. Then again, because it's none of your business and you don't know what the hell you're talking about (as well as some others who have posted in this thread), maybe they won't!


----------



## rireserve (Aug 10, 2006)

With any luck they will all get good jobs soon.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

> smd6169 So these munis have no Civil Service standings since they never took the test yet they get all the bennies. Grandfathered in my ass..., bullshit!


*Just like any other non-civil service agency / town who happens to petition the legislature to go Civil Service and gets it. Many towns have flipped back and forth over the years. Don't blame people for being on a job 20+ years and then getting granted a C.S. benefit. You want to blame somebody, blame Menino so quit your bitching here. *

*All of them took the C.S test at one time or another. We all know getting hired by BPD was a very slim to none chance since theMuni's were bound by residency till 4 years ago and they were hemmed in by racial and gender quotas along with Cadet and Veterans preference. Try shoveling shit against that tide and see how far you get. I know people with perfect 100's who never even got called on some tests. *


> 4198 oh, Ok, I heard about those people that were not hired, I also heard the reason is they failed the background or medical entrance exams, so I don't think they will be going anywhere soon.


*Oh did you now? Let's see if you got the correct answers to the questions you asked then. What exactly DID you hear about those who didn't make it over? Did you hear that having a pacemaker was an automatic exclusion? Did you hear that giving birth right before the PAT test was an automatic exclusion as well? Let's hear whay YOU heard.*

*Did you also hear that certain people on that list opted not to join the ranks of the BPD for other reasons? People who were grandfathered for residency and have children in suburban schools didn't want to move back into the city. Others moved out of state and took PD jobs elsewhere. They kept their options open and opted to take the lay-off and stay on the cherry list. BPD is a good job but it's not the only job in LE. Care to have a sit down at their house and have a chat with their wives and husbands who won't have a paycheck to cash tomorrow?*

*Many, if not all of those on that list are my friends and fellow colleagues who I worked with for over 15 years. Come on in town some night and I'll give you a lesson on what these Police Officers did for a job. Quit your fucking complaining. *

*People are out of work through no fault of their own and all you do is whine and complain. How about throwing a couple bucks their way to help feed their children? I bet you aren't so generous with your money as you are free typing a basically anonymous post on here. HC*


----------



## Capt. Kirk (Nov 21, 2002)

Hey 4198 and smd6169, 

Until you haved walked in another persons shoes, shut you trap... I have worked with everyone on that list and they are all great officers.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

As far as the reemployment list goes, do they have put thier names on a list for a particular dept or does they get cards for any dept that wants to hire automatically.


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

I believe they go to the top of the list for all departments hireing... not 100% sure, but thats my understanding.


----------



## laxball33 (Mar 23, 2004)

when any cities/towns hire, they get a card. then they have the standard time to go sign the list if they want to be considered for the hiring process. from what I heard from guys that got laid off back in the 80's you start to get cards from all over the place. Towns you never even heard of.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2007)

laxball33 said:


> when any cities/towns hire, they get a card. then they have the standard time to go sign the list if they want to be considered for the hiring process. from what I heard from guys that got laid off back in the 80's you start to get cards from all over the place. Towns you never even heard of.


IIRC, laid-off officers can only refuse employment offers (not sign the list) 3 times with other CS departments, then their names are removed from the CS list, except for their original departments.

In the case of the former Muni's, there is no original department anymore, so they best sign those lists for Winchendon and Orange. :mrgreen:

If history is any indicator, they'll all probably get picked up by the Transit Police.


----------



## bpd145 (Dec 1, 2002)

I have a very hard time dealing with lay-offs of ANYONE in the public safety sector. I hope all the brothers and sisters find employment very quickly. And Dunnie was correct... what a lousy time to lose a job.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

_bpd145 wrote:_
I have a very hard time dealing with lay-offs of ANYONE in the public safety sector. I hope all the brothers and sisters find employment very quickly. And Dunnie was correct... what a lousy time to lose a job.

A buddie of mine who used to work out here now works in Pheonix, whole different world out there. He says that Public Safety is the number one priority, laying off Police, Fire and EMS is like hailing satin, it just doesnt happen, according to him its the exact opposite from here there are always getting raises, new eqip and all.


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

Capt. Kirk - I'll shut the trap if you work on your grammar. Anyhow, it was not my intention to attack any of the individuals on that list.


----------



## 4198 (Jul 28, 2006)

Capt. Kirk said:


> Hey 4198 and smd6169,
> 
> Until you haved walked in another persons shoes, shut you trap... I have worked with everyone on that list and they are all great officers.


Attn; Wanna bee "Capt"............ I saw that story about those officers on the news, and those were (some) of the reasons the news gave as to why they weren't all hired by BPD, so lighten your pansy ass up!


----------



## Capt. Kirk (Nov 21, 2002)

4198 said:


> _Attn;(should be a colon) Wanna(hyphen)bee (like a bumblebee?) "Capt(period)"............ (are all these periods necessary? No. Three will suffice). I saw that story about those officers on the news, and those were (some) of the reasons the news gave as to why they weren't all hired by BPD (and the media, as always, is such a RELIABLE, UNBIASED source that ALWAYS tells the FULL STORY!), so lighten your pansy ass up!_


Wanna-be? Pansy ass? Name calling, are you? Sir or Madam, do you know what name-callers are? They're people who lack the intelligence to make a presentable argument with any sort of substance, so they become frustrated and spew out personal attacks because they have nothing else good to say.

And how do you know I'm a wanna-be Captain? Maybe I've been running an entire Starfleet since before you were even a twinkle in your parental units' eyes! People that can't see a screen name for the cutesy paradoxial synecdoche that it is and accept it in a literal sense are in the same category as those who call names - if you catch my drift. :smile:

Since my previous post was fueled by emotion at the time it was written, I sloppily made a typo or two. I feel that I have redeemed myself in this post, and even took the time to correct the mistakes of another to therefore satisfy the consternation of those who marked my carelessness against me.

Peace out, and keep it real, y'all! :grin:


----------



## alphadog1 (Oct 16, 2006)

The Munis' were a civil service PD w/CS officers who are entitled to the same protection & benefits as the rest of us who are CS officers. 

If appointed to a CS PD, they will get back their original CS appointment date with their new CS PD after a certain period of time. This will count towards promotions/demotions/layoffs in their respective new CS PD. They earned & deserve this after what they went through with w/the city of Boston.


----------



## sulldog6 (Sep 7, 2005)

CS states:

CHAPTER 31. CIVIL SERVICE 

Chapter 31: Section 40. Reemployment list 

Section 40. If a permanent employee shall become separated from his position because of lack of work or lack of money or abolition of his position, his name shall be placed by the administrator on a reemployment list, or if a permanent employee resigns for reasons of illness his name shall be placed on such list upon his request made in writing to the administrator within two years from the date of such resignation. 
The names of persons shall be set forth on the reemployment list in the order of their seniority, so that the names of persons senior in length of service at the time of their separation from employment, computed in accordance with section thirty-three, shall be highest. The name of a person placed on such reemployment list shall remain thereon until such person is appointed as a permanent employee after certification from such list or is reinstated, but in no event for more than two years. The administrator, upon receipt of a requisition, shall certify names from such reemployment list prior to certifying names from any other list or register if, in his judgment, he determines that the position which is the subject of the requisition may be filled from such reemployment list. 
If the position of a permanent employee is abolished as the result of the transfer of the functions of such position to another department, division, board or commission, such employee may elect to have his name placed on the reemployment list or to be transferred, subject to the approval of the administrator, to a similar position in such department, division, board or commission without loss of seniority, retirement or other rights, notwithstanding the provisions of section thirty-three.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2007)

sulldog6 said:


> The name of a person placed on such reemployment list shall remain thereon until such person is appointed as a permanent employee after certification from such list or is reinstated, *but in no event for more than two years.*


Talk about being under the gun......


----------



## militia_man (Mar 27, 2005)

What about this scenario?... Permanent Intermittent Officers who are working full-time, in full-time positions, while waiting to attend the full-time academy are laid off. Would they be eligible to be placed on the civil service lay off list for full-time positions?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Nope.


----------



## militia_man (Mar 27, 2005)

Officer Dunngeon, thank you for the reply, but do you have any specific information to support your answer? The post above by "sulldog6" reads...

"If a *permanent *employee shall become separated from his position because of lack of work or lack of money or abolition of his position, his name shall be placed by the administrator on a reemployment list, or if a *permanent *employee resigns for reasons of illness his name shall be placed on such list upon his request made in writing to the administrator within two years from the date of such resignation".

Since *permanent* intermittent officers are in fact *permanent *employees I would interpret the above to apply to them as well. Especially if they are already occupying full-time positions.


----------



## alphadog1 (Oct 16, 2006)

I was a permanment intermittent when initally hired by my PD. When I later became permanment full-time, my permanment intermittent time did not count for my CS status. When I inquried about this with HRD, I was told my time started when I became permanment full-time. As far as lay offs, only permanment full-time officers go on a lay off list.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Does anyone know how the munis are doing that are on the re-employment list, did they get jobs yet?


----------



## Peacemaker (Mar 6, 2006)

Can anyone tell us, How many of them already got jobs or if they turned down any yet.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

A few of them went to the Housing Police, one went out of state... that's really all that I've heard.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

I heard one went to Plymouth.


----------

